
Ask HN: What are the best logging packages you have come across? - samblr
As devs, we spend so much of our time reading logs.<p>So what are the best logging packages you have come across (across languages&#x2F;frameworks&#x2F;OS) ?<p>What features makes it the best&#x2F;better ?<p>What features wish you existed in existing packages ?<p>edit: sentence corrected
======
mikece
Depends on the volume of data you're logging and if you need to do real-time
analysis on it. Certainly not for all use cases but where I work we're doing a
lot with LogStash (on Elastic) to "do business work" on data streams that are
coming in at up to 1Gbps. Since we have it in place already for other business
needs we throw a lot of app telemetry data at it as well and have rules for
processing events and issuing alerts.

For more down-to-earth scenarios, log4j (which can be used from Python and
other languages) along with several Apache logging projects (eg: log4php) are
good options. If you're on .NET I would look first at Serilog.

------
programd
For Go just use logrus
[https://github.com/sirupsen/logrus](https://github.com/sirupsen/logrus)

It’s easy to use and full of features. There are faster packages out there but
you don’t really need them unless you’re Twitter scale or something.

For log aggregation in all environments try oklog
[https://github.com/oklog/oklog](https://github.com/oklog/oklog)

Much easier to run and maintain then Elastic, excellent performance and
scalability. Especially good if you’re a small shop and don’t have the time or
resources to complicate your infrastructure.

------
sidcool
sfl4j of pretty solid.

